#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Does Anyone Know? DM?

## Ceridwen Arawn

*Hello, I recently joined this community and from what I've seen it's quite authentic. I've enjoyed that those here are actually experienced and well knowing, I find it refreshing. I have also noticed that some members far advance even the things I've done, this is something I can more feel than see. Thus I was hoping that perhaps someone(s) could help me. 

Roughly five years ago I came across the initials, or abbreviations, "DM." It's a very long story but it's of interest to me as it played a role in an upheaval of sorts that was caused but a novice who stumbled upon something she shouldn't have. I have never discovered their significance but I am certain that they may be a key to many questions that upheaval raised.

Has anyone here ever come across these letters?*

----------

